# Eye Discharge



## gilbert

Every morning my Vizsla has a clear discharge in each eye. I wipe it off using a disinfectant wipe.

Is this normal?

If not how can I treat it?


----------



## Kailua

Hi,
Every morning as well as throughout the day I clean my dog's eyes. To me the discharge is normal, just like humans, we need to wash our faces in the morning (get the sleep out of our eyes). As long as the discharge isn't yellowish or greenish... not an expert but that's my opinion....


----------



## 1notenough

i feed a good quality food it seemed to minimize the discharge they used to feed on iams.Now solid gold is the food of choice


----------



## surfing Vizsla

Hi there,

I have to wipe away the "sleepy" discharge in my vizslas eyes every morning. Its now part of the daily routine. When I have a tissue in my hand and say "wipe your eyes" he sits and tilts his head up for me and once I have done the first one he turns his head for me to do the next. 

I have never had another dog have have this so guess it must be something to do with certain breeds.


----------



## welovezoey

About a month ago we noticed daily discharge from our 11 month old vizsla's eyes. I just wipe it off in the morning, and maybe again during the day. I do plan to ask the vet about it next visit, but it does seem like noninfectious drainage so I bet it is normal. I think I would stay away from the disinfectant wipes as they would take away the normal flora as well, and may be irritating to the eye.


----------



## Lisa

My pup is now 6 months old and every morning I have to wipe away discharge from his eyes.

We have a routine - he sits, I wipe the first eye, I wipe the second eye, he tries to grab the kleenex and eat it before it hits the garbage.


----------



## VizslaLouie

ha, some things don't change... here it is years after these posts & my puppy wants to eat the kleenex every chance he gets.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Kleenex....................!!!!!!!!!!!

Scoooooooooop it out with your finger............

And let them eat it.......... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Early morning treat..........!!!!!!!!!!


Hobbsy

No 'pink gloves' required!!


----------



## VizslaLouie

I usually scoop it out and don't let him eat it... early on he was getting toilet paper, pulling off the roll an eating it before we got to him. He had a few turds that were all paper after that. He sometimes gets a snippet down, but also has learned to leave the TP alone. Now it is paper napkins that seem to charm him.


----------



## hobbsy1010

It was the nastiest of 'wet wipes ' that our's had a liking for!!!

Gave up on toiletries, now just scoop the 'gloooop' and feed it to em'.....

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Laika

I wipe the gunk from Laika's eyes in the morning as well. She had gotten used to the routine  

I would say to be careful using disinfectant wipes around the eyes though.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Think we got a bit mixed up there Laika, 

Our two used to like wolfing down wet wipes when we were out and about!

We don't wipe their eyes with them!!

Sorry for the confusion ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## lonestar

Wait.

That gooey little blob is normal. 

A runny, ongoing ocular discharge isn't necessarily so. Maybe you should call the vet? It could be a clogged tear duct, a fairly common puppy issue.


----------



## chrispycrunch

I've had Wiley now for 6 weeks and have had to wipe the "eye goobers" from his face a couple of times a day since I brought him home. I asked the vet about it 2 weeks ago when he was in for his shots and said that clear discharge is perfectly normal. The only time you should worry is if it turns a green or yellow.

As others have said, it's just part of the routine now. I make him sit, put the palms of my hands and fingers around the bottom/side of his face and wipe the goobers off with my thumbs. He doesn't seem to fuss and actually seems to appreciate it.


----------



## Nelly

I remember the first morning that Nelly didn't try to eat the tissue - it was like reaching the summit of Mount Everest, really!

This too is a daily routine for us and it has drastically improved since we changed her diet to raw/better quality.


----------

